

Adobe wants you to pay them 40% for iOS Apps - electic
http://9to5mac.com/2013/02/13/adobe-taking-10-of-earnings-from-ios-apps-published-using-director-12-is-this-a-bad-trend/

======
michaelpinto
Back in the day I made many CD-ROMs with Macromedia Director and it was THE
tool of its day. Then Adobe purchased them and like so many other products
they didn't invest in it. I'm frankly shocked that they updated Director since
most of the Lingo programmers either retired or moved on to ActionScript and
Flash.

What's sad is that there's a real market for making apps that can be done with
scripting, but this makes me feel uncomfortable trusting Adobe.

------
wilfra
Title change to "Adobe taking 10 percent of earnings from iOS apps published
using Director 12"

